# Kobe reconciled with dad



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

It appears that the little issue with Kobe and his dad has been resolved, as they were reconciled, on the halftime thing of Game 5.

So congratulations to Kobe and his family and good luck in the future.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

For the first time in an interview Kobe seemed to be figity, and somewhat nerved. Which was weird because he's usually cool, and calm with the media. You could really tell how much his family means to him. I'm glad he worked everything out.


----------



## BEEWILL (Apr 13, 2003)

I'm pathetic.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Great News! Thanks for sharing...






> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> It appears that the little issue with Kobe and his dad has been resolved, as they were reconciled, on the halftime thing of Game 5.
> 
> So congratulations to Kobe and his family and good luck in the future.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Who cares? I mean good for him but why put it on national TV during halftime of the NBA finals and only talk about that one issue. I'm sure there are many players that are estranged from family members.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Who cares? I mean good for him but why put it on national TV during halftime of the NBA finals and only talk about that one issue.


 Because the Finals are getting garbage ratings and more people probably wanted to see that than the game itself.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Who cares? I mean good for him but why put it on national TV during halftime of the NBA finals and only talk about that one issue. I'm sure there are many players that are estranged from family members.


I agree, I love Kobe and all, but I didn't watch the halftime because this really had nothing to do with the NBA itself. I am estranged from my dad, hey ABC want to find him for me, I think he's in Brooklyn.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he was nervous b/c he didnt have his normal indoor sunglasses on....i think he has the syndrome that Ricky Williams used to have where he'd always wear his helmet

seriously though---good to hear kobe and his pops is cool now


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

A real HallMark moment. The only thing missing was Barbara Walters. :boohoo:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Who cares? I mean good for him but why put it on national TV during halftime of the NBA finals and only talk about that one issue. I'm sure there are many players that are estranged from family members.



ABC needed half-time ENTERTAINMENT, so they brought in Kobe to air his family closet. Don't be surprised when he leaves his wife and say it was because of his father.

This boy, seriously, needs to see a therapist. This boy is so desperate for attention and being placed on a pedestal , ala MJ, etc., that he would allow himself to be used like that. Pitiful.

Who else would make their personal life half-time entertainment for millions of BASKETBALL fans. This is not a soap-opera finals. I'm afraid ABC laid another egg and would not at be surprised if they were flooded with phone calls, emails and faxes. 

Amazing!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're the one that needs to see a therapist DR. You've got a sick obsession with anything Kobe related. I'll bet at least half of your posts are concerned with Kobe in one way or another. Hell, you bring him up in threads that don't pertain to him in any way.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I think you're the one that needs to see a therapist DR. You've got a sick obsession with anything Kobe related. I'll bet at least half of your posts are concerned with Kobe in one way or another. Hell, you bring him up in threads that don't pertain to him in any way.


This thread IS about Kobe. And so what if the majority of my posts are about Kobe, he's who is discussed most often here. Don't like it? Too bad. Notice not too many care about him, so why not ban discussion OF him? What's the ration of concern about his and his drama. 9/130. I'd say alot don't even care. 

FYI, as long as he's brought up and even IF I feel he's being alluded to, I WILL comment, if I feel like it.

OK?


So, who are you --- Ron, Jr? Picking up where he left off. Attacking anyone that has anything negative to say about Kobe or the Lakers? Geez, you are a MODERATOR. You should not be attacking posters for their opinions.

Kobe was USED AS ENTERTAINMENT and you can't change that. I just put it out there so all can see and understand it. He was used, and it is pitiful to see. Period. And, all of this for attention. Sad.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> This thread IS about Kobe. And so what if the majority of my posts are about Kobe, he's who is discussed most often here. Don't like it? Too bad. Notice not too many care about him, so why not ban discussion OF him? What's the ration of concern about his and his drama. 9/130. I'd say alot don't even care.
> ...


I'm not going to close this thread or ban you for stating an opinion. It is your opinion and you are entitled to it. I just think you need to see a therapist as well because you're obsessed with Kobe. Maybe you guys can go together.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not going to close this thread or ban you for stating an opinion. It is your opinion and you are entitled to it. I just think you need to see a therapist as well because you're obsessed with Kobe. Maybe you guys can go together.



You're funny --- let's just say YOU can use a therapist as well. Afterall, we're all here. But, Kobe is the celebrity that is putting himself out there.

If you're not careful, you're going to put yourself out there as well. Everyone here knows I'm a Lakers/Kobe/Shaq hater, that's not news.

Agreement --- you see your therapist, I'll see mind. BTW, I'm not at all concerned about YOU banning me.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> Agreement --- you see your therapist, I'll see mind. BTW, I'm not at all concerned about YOU banning me.


I see that you're no idiot to the guidelines around here. It is true that I can't ban or suspend you but the "higher ups" certainly can. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I didn't even know Kobe and his dad has problems...can anybody explain? I haven't chimed into the Finals because I am still bitter the Spurs beat the Lakers and the Nets beat the Pistons.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I didn't even know Kobe and his dad has problems...can anybody explain? I haven't chimed into the Finals because I am still bitter the Spurs beat the Lakers and the Nets beat the Pistons.


Kobe became estranged from his dad when he married Vanessa Laine (a Latina), his parents didn't approve because they wanted him to marry a black woman. They hadn't spoke for about 3 and a half years, but now they are a family again. Hopefully that meant that Joe "Jellybean" Bryant got over himself and realized you should be able to marry anyone you want, love knows NO Color.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Kobe became estranged from his dad when he married Vanessa Laine (a Latina), his parents didn't approve because they wanted him to marry a black woman. They hadn't spoke for about 3 and a half years, but now they are a family again. Hopefully that meant that Joe "Jellybean" Bryant got over himself and realized you should be able to marry anyone you want, love knows NO Color.


I personally don't think that it was because of her color that they didn't like her, although that is what most assume because that's the obvious thing that's different about her. I think it's because they think she's a golddigger and didn't exactly like the fact that she used to be a video hoe.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe became estranged from his dad when he married Vanessa Laine (a Latina), his parents didn't approve because they wanted him to marry a black woman.


wtf is wrong with this guy.:sour:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> I personally don't think that it was because of her color that they didn't like her, although that is what most assume because that's the obvious thing that's different about her. I think it's because they think she's a golddigger and didn't exactly like the fact that she used to be a video hoe.


Actually he met her when she was 17 at a mall and she was not a video hoe. He then began going to her HS to speak to her, because he felt love at first sight with her. But I can imagine why they would think that she was a golddigger. I don't think they will be getting divorced, they seem very much in love. If she doesn't really love him, they will break up but it seems like they are good.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Actually he met her when she was 17 at a mall and she was not a video hoe.


Actually they met at a video shoot and she has indeed been in videos. Ever seen the G'd Up video?


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

17? hmmmmm, isn't there laws against that?


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

No they met when she was 18 at a video shoot.Kobe is totally devoted to her.I dont think they will ever get divorced. She is 21 and she is lucky she never has to work again.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Sorry, but she _was_ 17.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Sorry, but she _was_ 17.


If not younger. Afterall, he was visiting her at her high school. Talk was her parents threatened to have him arrested for statutory rape.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes, she was 17 and yes there are laws against that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 17? hmmmmm, isn't there laws against that?


There is laws against meeting 17 year olds?


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh please. Go ahead put your rep on the line and tell me you think that was all that was happening.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Oh please. Go ahead put your rep on the line and tell me you think that was all that was happening.


You are assuming the worst about Kobe as usual, RG.

I remember having this discussion with you years ago. I thought you were past all this...weren't you the one who said he was all grown up now?


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

I said he was acting more mature on the court. How do you interpret that into making sex with a 17 old alright? If I was her father I would have pulled a Reggie Miller and kicked his butt.

And again, "assuming"? Go ahead and say it here....you don't believe anything sexual was going on.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What makes you think there was? Here's a rolly eyes back at you. 

Damn, but I missed these little confrontations with you!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> If not younger. Afterall, he was visiting her at her high school. Talk was her parents threatened to have him arrested for statutory rape.


And that's all it was, talk. 

It took me a GOOGLE search to find what in hell you were talking about, because I sure as hell don't remember any "talk" about it at the time.

Turns out the New York Post was so *certain* of the story they ran it totally in the *blind*. In other words, they couldn't confirm their source's account, which was probably pure bull****.

Of course, we are talking about the New York Post here...a real rag.

Better come up with more than that if you are going to claim these types of things, DR. :no:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

side stepping huh? Go ahead and say it here. Do you really believe nothing was going on? This isn't a confrontation, it's just a statement of reality. Can you realistically say you think it wasn't sexual? I know it's hard to admit a blemish on a player you look up to, but it's there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I sincerely doubt it. The kid's too smart to put himself in a legal bind.

There, you have your commitment. I think the best of Kobe, you think the worst. So what else is new?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

forgiveness between a family unit is a wonderful thing. I think everyone had the best intentions and that can get out of hand sometimes.


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I sincerely doubt it.


:laugh: going.....going.......gone! Another brick in the Wall. :rofl: 

And yes Virginia, there is a Santa Claus.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> Oh please. Go ahead put your rep on the line and tell me you think that was all that was happening.


No, I have no idea what was happening. You and I know very little about Kobe and nothing about his wifey. What we do know about Kobe would indicate that he wouldn't break any law in any way or risk doing something to tarnish his image. Do you even know if they started dating right after they met?

Rape is a pretty serious acqusation and one I don't feel should be made only on assumptions. 

Honestly this isn't denial on my part because if a 21 year old did get it on a with a girl a couple of months from her 18th birthday I have no problem with that, regardless of the law.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Honestly this isn't denial on my part because if a 21 year old did get it on a with a girl a couple of months from her 18th birthday I have no problem with that, regardless of the law.


This would probably not be charged anyway. It's a non-issue.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: going.....going.......gone! Another brick in the Wall. :rofl:
> ...


You ask for me to make a commitment and then you belittle it.

Makes sense to me.


----------

